# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال هوش فیزیک !!!!!!!

## pxc33

سلام دوستان یه سوالی هست که توی عکس پایین میزارم. سوال اینه که توپ از کدوم مسیر (لوله) 1 یا 2 بره سریع تر(با t کمتر) میفته یا از لوله خارج میشه؟ مسیر ها 1 و 2 برابر و اصطحکاکی هم وجود نداره ...

----------


## Suicide

یکی نیس؟؟
چون فک کنم تو هر دو تا مسیرای افقی و عمودی سرعت اولیه و مسافت و شیب و شتاب یکیه ...
پینوشت : به احتمال زیاد جوابم غلطه.. آره ؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pxc33

> یکی نیس؟؟
> چون فک کنم تو هر دو تا مسیرای افقی و عمودی سرعت اولیه و مسافت و شیب و شتاب یکیه ...
> پینوشت : به احتمال زیاد جوابم غلطه.. آره ؟؟


نه برابر نیست

----------


## Suicide

> نه برابر نیست


خوب حداقل یه راهنمایی بکن  ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان یه سوالی هست که توی عکس پایین میزارم. سوال اینه که توپ از کدوم مسیر (لوله) 1 یا 2 بره سریع تر(با t کمتر) میفته یا از لوله خارج میشه؟ مسیر ها 1 و 2 برابر و اصطحکاکی هم وجود نداره ...


مسیر 2 سریع تره

----------


## Suicide

> مسیر 2 سریع تره


چرا ؟؟

----------


## Riza1996

مسیر یک، موقعیت توپ رو نگاه کنید 

LT22i cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

----------


## Suicide

> مسیر یک، موقعیت توپ رو نگاه کنید LT22i cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


چه ربطی به موقعیت توپ داره ؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چرا ؟؟




اینجوری به قضیه نگاه کنید

----------


## pxc33

> اینجوری به قضیه نگاه کنید


خوب این الان نمودار کمیت خاصیه؟

----------


## broslee

اگر در هر دو مسیر توپ ز تو یه استوانه (لوله) رد بشه جواب 2 ه

چون شیب بیشترش اوله.یعنی قسمتی که سرعتش رو با آهنگ بیشتری زیاد میکنه در نیمه ی اول مسیرش قرار داره.

شهود اینطور میگه ولی با عددگذاری جواب شد 1

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خوب این الان نمودار کمیت خاصیه؟


نمودار x-y ـه . یه قضیه اثبات شده هندسه هست اصن ... بذارید ببینم میشه اثباتش کرد یا نه . اگه نشد از نت پیدا میکنم

----------


## Suicide

> اگر در هر دو مسیر توپ ز تو یه استوانه (لوله) رد بشه جواب 2 هچون شیب بیشترش اوله.یعنی قسمتی که سرعتش رو با آهنگ بیشتری زیاد میکنه در نیمه ی اول مسیرش قرار داره.شهود اینطور میگه ولی با عددگذاری جواب شد 1


وقتی به انتهای ضلع عمودی مسیر 2 میرسه و میخواد مسیر افقی رو شروع کنه و بره . سرعت اولیش 0 نمیشه ؟؟

----------


## ah.khayami

مسیر دو.چون انرژی پتانسیلش تبدیل به جنبشی میشه و در نتیحه سرعت بیشتری میگیره.

----------


## broslee

> اگر در هر دو مسیر توپ ز تو یه استوانه (لوله) رد بشه جواب 2 ه
> 
> چون شیب بیشترش اوله.یعنی قسمتی که سرعتش رو با آهنگ بیشتری زیاد میکنه در نیمه ی اول مسیرش قرار داره.
> 
> شهود اینطور میگه ولی با عددگذاری جواب شد 1


تو محاسبه اشتباه کردم و جواب همون 2ه

شتاب  قسمت قائم مسیر  10 و در سراشیبی  5 در نظر بگیرید.
طول قسمت قائم رو 5 و سراشیبی رو 10 در نظر بگیرید.

در مسیر 1: دو ثانیه برای قسمت سراشیبی و رادیکال 2 منهای 1 ثانیه برای سقوط آزاد جمعا 2.4

در مسیر 2: یک ثانیه برای سقوط و رادیکال8 منهای 2 برای سراشیبی جمعا 1.8

----------


## Suicide

> تو محاسبه اشتباه کردم و جواب همون 2ه
> 
> شتاب  قسمت قائم مسیر  10 و در سراشیبی  5 در نظر بگیرید.
> طول قسمت قائم رو 5 و سراشیبی رو 10 در نظر بگیرید.
> 
> در مسیر 1: دو ثانیه برای قسمت سراشیبی و رادیکال 2 منهای 1 ثانیه برای سقوط آزاد جمعا 2.4
> 
> در مسیر 2: یک ثانیه برای سقوط و رادیکال8 منهای 2 برای سراشیبی جمعا 1.8


چجوری مسیر 10 متری رو با شتاب 5 تو 2 ثانیه میره ؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چرا ؟؟




اثبات :

----------


## sabaaaiii79

مسیر 2 البته فک کنم

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## sabaaaiii79

دلیلشو نمیدونم چون درسای شمارو نخوندم هنوز  ولی یه حس قوی بهم میگه مسیر2

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## Riza1996

> چه ربطی به موقعیت توپ داره ؟؟


همینطوری یه چی پروندم، الان که دقت میکنم ميتونم بگم که چون توپ موقع تغییر مسیر احتمالا سرعتش تغییر ميکنه پس بازهم مسیر یک درسته چون این تغییر سرعت تو یک کمتره چون کمتر سرعت گرفته بوده 

LT22i cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

----------


## pxc33

> تو محاسبه اشتباه کردم و جواب همون 2ه
> 
> شتاب  قسمت قائم مسیر  10 و در سراشیبی  5 در نظر بگیرید.
> طول قسمت قائم رو 5 و سراشیبی رو 10 در نظر بگیرید.
> 
> در مسیر 1: دو ثانیه برای قسمت سراشیبی و رادیکال 2 منهای 1 ثانیه برای سقوط آزاد جمعا 2.4
> 
> در مسیر 2: یک ثانیه برای سقوط و رادیکال8 منهای 2 برای سراشیبی جمعا 1.8


بگو-دقیق-چجوری-حساب-کردی؟

----------


## sabaaaiii79

خب حالا جوابه درستو مشخص نمیکنین؟؟؟؟؟☺

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## MeysAM1999

*فک کنم 2 ولی دلیلشو نمیتونم بنویسم
(نمیدونم از کدوم ادبیات استفاده کنم)*

----------


## new boy

اونو نوشتی شماره 1 یا شماره پنج ؟؟  :Yahoo (4): 

چون سوال هوشه میشه مسیر دوم :/
چون در نگاه اول مسیر 1 زودتر میرسه ولی در سوالات هوش .. گزینه ای که در نگاه اول درسته .. گزینه غلط هست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> اونو نوشتی شماره 1 یا شماره پنج ؟؟ 
> 
> چون سوال هوشه میشه مسیر دوم :/
> چون در نگاه اول مسیر 1 زودتر میرسه ولی در سوالات هوش .. گزینه ای که در نگاه اول درسته .. گزینه غلط هست


اینی ک میگی همیشه صدق میکنه؟؟؟ آخه  من ازهمون نگاه اول نظرم 2 بود ینی الان 2 غلطه؟ فک کنم این قانون همیشگی نباشه هاااا؟؟؟؟!!!!☺☺

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## The JoKer

> اینی ک میگی همیشه صدق میکنه؟؟؟ آخه  من ازهمون نگاه اول نظرم 2 بود ینی الان 2 غلطه؟ فک کنم این قانون همیشگی نباشه هاااا؟؟؟؟!!!!☺☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


بابا چرا بحث میکنید ؟؟!!!!!!!
بنده خدا جواب رو داده 
تازه اثبات علمیشم گذاشته !!!!!!
خدایا خودت ظهور کن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> بابا چرا بحث میکنید ؟؟!!!!!!!
> بنده خدا جواب رو داده 
> تازه اثبات علمیشم گذاشته !!!!!!
> خدایا خودت ظهور کن


خخخخخ بحث نبود ک گفتمان بود☺

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## The JoKer

> خخخخخ بحث نبود ک گفتمان بود☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


بععععععععععععلللللللللللل  ههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## new boy

> اینی ک میگی همیشه صدق میکنه؟؟؟ آخه  من ازهمون نگاه اول نظرم 2 بود ینی الان 2 غلطه؟ فک کنم این قانون همیشگی نباشه هاااا؟؟؟؟!!!!☺☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


شما لابد هوشتون خیلی قویه  که یه سره به جواب رسیدین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## new boy

> بابا چرا بحث میکنید ؟؟!!!!!!!
> بنده خدا جواب رو داده 
> تازه اثبات علمیشم گذاشته !!!!!!
> خدایا خودت ظهور کن


عفقط شما متوجه شدین علمیه :/
آفذین واقعا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> شما لابد هوشتون خیلی قویه  که یه سره به جواب رسیدین


خخخ ن بابا شانسی بود

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## The JoKer

> عفقط شما متوجه شدین علمیه :/
> آفذین واقعا


 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## new boy

> 


سلم نمک دون
سلام رد داده
سلام شاخ 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام دوستان یه سوالی هست که توی عکس پایین میزارم. سوال اینه که توپ از کدوم مسیر (لوله) 1 یا 2 بره سریع تر(با t کمتر) میفته یا از لوله خارج میشه؟ مسیر ها 1 و 2 برابر و اصطحکاکی هم وجود نداره ...
> 
> فایل پیوست 63446


مسیر شماره 2 گلوله زودتر به انتها میرسه. 
اینو به خوبی با نمودار سرعت زمان میشه نشون داد.

----------


## The JoKer

> سلم نمک دون
> سلام رد داده
> سلام شاخ


جفتمون هم رو میشناسیم 
ادامه بحث منتفیه  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## pxc33

> مسیر شماره 2 گلوله زودتر به انتها میرسه. 
> اینو به خوبی با نمودار سرعت زمان میشه نشون داد.


'

خوب اگه ممکنه میشه نشون بدید و دلیلش رو بگید؟

----------


## broslee

> وقتی به انتهای ضلع عمودی مسیر 2 میرسه و میخواد مسیر افقی رو شروع کنه و بره . سرعت اولیش 0 نمیشه ؟؟


صفر نمیشه در اینجا ولی کم میشه.اگه سطح به جای سراشیبی افقی باشه مثل مستطیل صفر میشه.اینجا سرعتش با سینوس زاویه نسبت داره.

اگر مسیر رو مثل شکل زیر در نظر بگیریم احتیاج به محاسبه سرعت بعد از سقوط نداریم ولی باید معادله های مسیر منحنی رو حل کنیم.

----------


## broslee

شرح محاسبات من:
شتاب در سراشیبی5
طول سراشیبی 10 و سقوط آزاد5

مسیر یک:متحرک سراشیبی رو در 2 ثانیه میره.(بعد دوثانیه سرعتش به 10 میرسه.پس میانگین ابتدا و انتهاش میشه 5 که ضرب در 2ثانیه میشه 10متر)
بعد میخوایم مدت حرکت سقوطی رو با سرعت اولیه 10 و مسیر 5 متر محاسبه کنیم.
delta x=a/2 t2+v0t

5=5t2+10t
t=20.5-1
مسیر دوم هم همینه.t دوم در میاد رادیکال8 منهای2.رادیکال8 رو به شکل 2رادیکال 2 مینوسیم.به جای رادیکال2 میگذاریم 1.4.اضافه کردن 2ثانیه س سراشیبی مسیر اول و 1ثانیه سقوط مسیر دوم رو فراموش نکنید.

----------


## pxc33

> شرح محاسبات من:
> شتاب در سراشیبی5
> طول سراشیبی 10 و سقوط آزاد5
> 
> مسیر یک:متحرک سراشیبی رو در 2 ثانیه میره.(بعد دوثانیه سرعتش به 10 میرسه.پس میانگین ابتدا و انتهاش میشه 5 که ضرب در 2ثانیه میشه 10متر)
> بعد میخوایم مدت حرکت سقوطی رو با سرعت اولیه 10 و مسیر 5 متر محاسبه کنیم.
> delta x=a/2 t2+v0t
> 
> 5=5t2+10t
> ...


t دوم توی مسیر دوم که مسیر 10 متر چجوری در اومد رادیکال 8 - رادیکال 2 ؟

----------


## broslee

> t دوم توی مسیر دوم که مسیر 10 متر چجوری در اومد رادیکال 8 - رادیکال 2 ؟


10=2.5t2 + 10t
تقسیم بر2.5:2
 4=t2+4t
t2+4t-4=0
0=8-(t+2)2​

t+2=81/2

رادیکال8 منهای 2 درسته نه رادیکال8 منهای رادیکال2

----------


## emrys

مسير ٢سريعتر ميرسه !

----------

